# Lil Indy Spartanburg,SC results 10-24-10



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

70 cars on hand Sunday!

Best Paint
Scott Owens


Jrs

1. Chris Montague #2
2. Dustin Bailey #87
3. Amanda Owens #5
4. Gracie Bowe #88
5. Nicole Hammett #10
6. Ashlyn Powell #23
7. Scott Owens #95
8. Zack Bullard #23

Chris Montague


Rookies

1. Garrett Brown #18
2. Tyler Belue #37
3. Dylan Coyle #81
4. Tristen Smith #00
5. Vince Smith #7
6. Todd Poteat #85
7. Kevin Smith #15
8. Eddie Owens #6
9. Kristian Smith #25
10. Michael Lawson #84
11. Brandon Chambers #87
12. Dennis Martin #49
13. Michael Arrington #420
14. Mike Huskey #5
15. Devan Coyle #51
16. Timm Powell #23

Garrett Brown


Cadet

1. Bradley Weaver #2
2. Ricky McSwain #07
3. Daniel Smith #1
4. Chad Hart #30
5. Mike Willard #22
6. Richard Powell #22p
7. Evan Rogers #13
8. Robert Bullard #21
9. Blake Deaton #11
10. D J Arrington #187
11. Robert Wilson #44

Bradley Weaver


Limited

1. Colt Smith #44
2. Matt Lorr #8
3. Richard Morton #4
4. Dennis Green #44
5. Allen Montague #2
6. Terry McFalls #49
7. Eugene Owens #12
8. Shane Watson #1
9. Thomas Floyd #13

Colt Smith


Supers

1. Alan Foy #36
2. Dennis Green #44
3. Scott Powell #x
4. Dustin McCutchon #78
5. Mike Covil #62
6. Matt Lorr #8
7. Shane Watson #1
8. Eugene Owens #12
9. Jason Smith #9
10. Richard Morton #4
11. Renee Covil #00

Alan Foy


Grand National

1. Matt Lorr #11
2. Dennis Green #43
3. Terry McFalls #T10
4. Daniel Smith #1
5. Alan Foy #88
6. Bobby Bowe #3
7. Mike Willard #22

Matt Lorr


1/18 Sprints

1. Eddie Owens #12
2. Bobby Bowe #3
3. David Hammett #00
4. Kevin Smith #15

Eddie Owens


1/10 Sprints

1. Matt Lorr #8
2. D J Arrington #43
3. Thomas Floyd #09
4. Bobby Bowe #22

Matt Lorr


----------

